# Triage - What do you all code



## SarahJohnson1976 (Apr 25, 2008)

What do you all code as location and E/M when a patient comes into the hospital (like for contractions) and at our hospital if it is 22 wks + they don't go through the ER they head to Triage.  But that is all that they go to.  They don't get admitted.  So would that go under ER since they is no other area to us location wise?


----------



## Robinhenry (Jul 31, 2008)

*Triage vs. ER*

if your triage area in Labor and delivery is considered open to the public 24/7 and it meets the general guidelines of an ER, you may bill an ER visit in triage for your ob pt.  

I wrote Medicare to specifically ask for a response on this question.  We meet the ER Guidelines and bill ER codes.

Hope this helps


----------

